# Moose Jaw SK



## Ibbos (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Folks,

Just wondering if anyone has any information on Moose Jaw, any brits who can share stories on living over there? 

We have researched a little, however would love to hear some real life tales!

Many Thanks

Paul


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

Ibbos said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any information on Moose Jaw, any brits who can share stories on living over there?
> 
> ...


I think Moose Jaw is a great choice! I think you will find other british people there. Moose Jaw has some lovely parks, great swimming pools, lots of shops. It's only about 30 minutes from Regina. Housing has increased a lot over the last few years but it's still more affordable than in larger cities.


----------



## joiyuk (Nov 14, 2012)

Moose Jaw is lovely! We are in Regina, moved here in July. We have visited Moose Jaw a few times, there's plenty of shops and the housing looks cheaper than in Regina.


----------



## rclark (Nov 14, 2012)

Small city, friendly people, long cold winters and short moderate summers... If you're familiar with the North American prairies, you'll know what to expect!


----------

